# Just Found out State of California Do not allow PE stamps other Discipline's plan



## zdeng53 (Thursday at 11:34 AM)

I have been work as MEP engineer design for my company for a long time, I currently received my PE license in California, wish to do some work in california, but just found out, I only be able stamp mechanical plan.

does any one can tell, which other states have the same situation.


----------

